# How to clean exhaust tips



## bimmette (Nov 23, 2013)

Just a little simple DIY video, but I finally cleaned my dirty exhaust tips for the first time.

http://youtu.be/D8k8ZvR_b44


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi there............


----------



## bimmette (Nov 23, 2013)

Haha, hi!


----------



## GzNupe (Mar 28, 2015)

Lol she's gorgeous how do we concentrate ???


----------



## bimmette (Nov 23, 2013)

GzNupe said:


> Lol she's gorgeous how do we concentrate ???


Hahaha!!! Aaaw gee, thanks!


----------



## stones399 (Mar 16, 2013)

You're like the northern sister to Nordic_Kat; a woman not afraid to work on her own stuff & get her hands dirty! :thumbup:

Keep up the good work


----------



## bimmette (Nov 23, 2013)

stones399 said:


> You're like the northern sister to Nordic_Kat; a woman not afraid to work on her own stuff & get her hands dirty! :thumbup:
> 
> Keep up the good work


Haha, thanks very much!


----------



## stonex1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Good video Tip!

Hahaha, sorry, but when I saw your plate, I thought, wow she's a stripper.
But then realized the plate matches your vert.


----------



## bimmette (Nov 23, 2013)

stonex1 said:


> Good video Tip!
> 
> Hahaha, sorry, but when I saw your plate, I thought, wow she's a stripper.
> 
> But then realized the plate matches your vert.


Hahhaha!!! Yeah, it's actually not real. That plate is already taken here. Anyways, I would get too many weird looks haha!


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Two years, and no pitting! I would consider yourself a little lucky there. :thumbup:


----------

